# Poly balloon tires for beach cart



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Just curious who has experience with the poly baloon tires, how well do they work, how durable are they?Will they puncture easily? Do they work that much better in the soft sand than the standard tire? Your comments are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

I would have to say yes, like the type found on a wheelez type cart or buggy. They are light and large and leave very little of a footprint and make it much easier on the person draggin it thru soft sand. I've had no holes in 4 yrs and I try to stay away from sandburrs, shells have not phased it, yet.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Not sure if were talking about the same tire, but I see some stores selling carts with bright orange (poly??) balloon tires, I bought a couple of the Roleez tires a couple years back (and they work) but maybe I could have saved some money using these new orange tires being offered, has anyone used these orange type tires?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I use them to get my kayak on and off the beach with no problems


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

The big orange baloons are the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I was going to get the anglers mate cart with the orange poly tires but after talking to the ones at Dutchman's Bait and Tackle, they were having problems with them going flat and not holding air when left out in the sun for display, also had a few returns and are not selling that type anymore. I think the grey Wheelezz brand are very durable and look well made.


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

That was the one I was wanting to order. May just go ahead and order the wheeleez, more $$$ for sure. I noticed the wheeleez are also made in China like the Orange ones.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I have both the wheeleez and orange poly tires on regular fish-n-mate carts. The Wheeleez are much easier to pull in soft sand. But the price is right for the orange poly tires. Wheeleez axle is larger too, 1" stainless, more solid than the orange poly axle which is 1/2" aluminum.


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

I got a great price on the anglers Sr cart with orange wheels 187.00 less cabelas points. I'll order the wheeleez wheel set to replace the Orange baloons.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Yikes, just checked prices on Wheelez. The smallest ones are $50 per wheel. Are the orange ones cheaper? I have regular pneumatic tires and that soft sand is not really much fun.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I have gray polly tires and have they are tuff as nails. Have abused them for about 10 years and they are still good as new. They are a back saver on the sand. They make the cart wider which takes up a lot of room on a pier, but I very seldom pier fish.


----------



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have the WheelEz Cart (Wheelbarrow). I've put a stainless 3 rod holder on the back and a plastic 3 rod holder on the front that can be instantly clipped on or left off. It handles 200+ lbs. of gear through soft fluffy Gulf sand with no problems. I have had 2 loaded tackle boxes 6 rods and sand spikes, 2 full size foldable chairs, a cooler, several other items and 2 kayaks tied across it and it still pulled easily over the sugar sand at Dauphin Island. The tires on mine have never been serviced in 4 years. I cut a slot in the outer bearing on each wheel for the locking clasp to recess it into the bearing race, then cut the axle off and re-drilled the holes so that the axle ends flush with the wheel bearings. It will now fit into any condo or hotel room without having the break it down and take off the wheels and axle.


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks guys for the comments


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

pods said:


> Yikes, just checked prices on Wheelez. The smallest ones are $50 per wheel. Are the orange ones cheaper? I have regular pneumatic tires and that soft sand is not really much fun.


The Orange ones are cheaper but have no bearings.


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

ARH1956 said:


> I have the WheelEz Cart (Wheelbarrow). I've put a stainless 3 rod holder on the back and a plastic 3 rod holder on the front that can be instantly clipped on or left off. It handles 200+ lbs. of gear through soft fluffy Gulf sand with no problems. I have had 2 loaded tackle boxes 6 rods and sand spikes, 2 full size foldable chairs, a cooler, several other items and 2 kayaks tied across it and it still pulled easily over the sugar sand at Dauphin Island. The tires on mine have never been serviced in 4 years. I cut a slot in the outer bearing on each wheel for the locking clasp to recess it into the bearing race, then cut the axle off and re-drilled the holes so that the axle ends flush with the wheel bearings. It will now fit into any condo or hotel room without having the break it down and take off the wheels and axle.


That's pretty impressive. I'm setting this one up to shark fish.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

*Beach Cart Tires*

If you are not too set on the "cosmetics" of your rig, I use these tires
on 1/2" AllThread rod with washers, locknuts, etc. Very light weight
and will never go flat. Hard Polyethylene Plastic.
Just cruise your neighborhood for a possible candidate of a donor car.
I scored this one out of a curbside trash pile. The two motors work fine
so I might find a use for them later on down the road. Of course, no battery or charger included.

The only _down side_ of this tire is that when on a "soft sand" beach with over 75 pounds of gear on the cart,
the wheels do not "cut through" the sand like a balloon tire would with an oval surface.
The wide flat surface of this tire sort of "pushes up" the sand in front of the tire, making it take a little more
effort to pull. But on hard sand, it works quite well.
and yes, for a $50 battery and some switches, you could very well make your rig BATTERY POWERED !!!!


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I use the wheeleez. As for ruggedness I see no issues. They make the cart that much better in all aspects.
To each there own. It's what bests suits your purpose.


----------

